# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Finalmente em DVD - 2º Aniversário REEFFÓRUM

## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Após meses e meses de incansável trabalho  :yb665:  .
Após semanas e semanas de renderização de video  :yb663:  .
Após dias e dias de avarias no computador  :yb620:  .
Após horas e horas de testes de resolução de video para a TV  :EEK!:  .
Após minutos e minutos de gravação de DVD's

Finalmente ... prontos.

Os tão aguardados DVD's (sim, são 3) do evento de 2º Aniversário do Reeffórum.

Desculpem todos os interessados de ter demorado tanto tempo, mas cada video demorava cerca de 96 horas a renderizar, mais o incontável tempo perdido para colocar video com uma resolução aceitável sem ter que ocupar 20 DVD's, e finalmente o raio  :yb620:  do gravador de DVD avariado que tive que comprar um novo este FDS. Isto não foi fácil.

No entanto temos aqui algumas questões. Não muitas felizmente.

1º O Video original foi feito sem o recurso a um projector de luz pelo que a imagem tem algum grão.
2º De modo a conseguir ter videos de dimensões razoáveis sem muita perda de definição no video, temos 3 DVD's com todas as palestras, Q&A, etc
3º Como os videos são grandes teve que ser dividido pelos 3 DVD na combinação em que couberam ...

Resumindo, a qualidade não é a de um profissional (eu nem amador sou. Sou só um brincalhão que gosta de um pouco de video) mas dá perfeitamente para ver e ouvir todos os ensinamentos dos nossos (e digo nossos porque considero já este fórum em parte meu ) ilustres convidados.


_No 1º DVD temos:_
*Gustavo Duarte, Eric Borneman, e Fotografias tiradas pelos membros*


_No 2º DVD temos:_
*Workshop de propagação, Projecto Catalaphyllia e Q&A Gustavo Duarte*


_No 3º DVD temos:_
*Anthony Calfo, Q&A Eric Borneman, Q&A Anthony Calfo e Q&A All*



Estou à espera que o Júlio Macieira me envie de novo a sua morada pois vão seguir os WMV para que ele possa publicar no site conforme queria.

No entanto e como não estamos sempre ligados à net e poderá apetecer-nos ver os DVD's em casa confortavelmente vou disponibilizar-me a gravar os conjuntos de 3 a cada pessoa que mo pedir.

No entanto (e existe sempre um senão) vou cobrar pelo meu trabalho o seguinte: 

Custo dos DVD's + 5 (que revertem a favor do reeffórum) + despesas de envio (se não me conseguir encontrar pessoalmente com todos)

Isto ainda vai demorar um pouco (mas era bom começarem a colocar neste post os pedidos) pois vou pedir ao João Ribeiro o favor de me criar uma capa para o DVD alusiva a este extraordinário evento.


Para o Júlio Macieira, João Monteiro, João Ribeiro, Anthony Calfo, Eric Borneman e Gustavo Duarte, esses vão sem capa mas são oferta minha.


Grande abraço a todos e mais uma vez desculpem a demora.


Rui Manuel Gaspar
aka 
R(\/)G

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas rui  :Pracima:  


vou já ser o primeiro a comprar  :SbSourire:  


abraços 

ass:paulo simões

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Para mim um kit.

Qd quiseres os "aereos" diz para tos transferir.

 :Pracima:

----------


## António Paes

Mais 3 DVDs para mim e depois combinamos encontrarmos-nos no Montijo  :Smile: .

António

----------


## Paulo Santos

Muito boas tardes Rui.

Conta com um kit para mim, por favor.

Assim que puderes/quiseres, diz como se pode efectuar o pagamento.

Abraço grande.

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Conta comigo.
Bom trabalho. :Olá:

----------


## Luis Marçal

Rui,

Conta com mais 3 videos para mim.
Diz-me como poderei fazer o pagamento.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Tambem gostaria de ter copia dos tres ! 
Rui sera que vai ser possivel enviar para EUA ? E so dizer o custo  :Olá:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Também fico com a trilogia.
Obrigado pelo esforço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Também fico com a trilogia.


Boas,
Outra triologia :yb624:  , sem duvida...tenho que rever isso tudo...eheh

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas,tanbem estou interessado nessa triologia. :SbSourire2:  
é só dizeres como queres o cacau e se envias isso ou queres que vá ai ao Montijo. :Pracima:

----------


## José Alves

Olá, Rui  :Olá:  

Podes, contar comigo, para a aquisição dos três DVD's. Diz como proceder ao pagamento e entrega.  

Cumprimentos 
José Alves

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas.

Fico contente por ver esta adesão.

11 interessados em 24h é muito bom.
Isto já dá uma cake de 25 DVD's,

Devo conseguir comprar a uma amiga minha que tem loja aberta DVD a preço de custo. Vou começar a tratar disso.

As capas para os DVD imprimo eu de borla.

Assim, não acredito que o preço seja exorbitante no meio disto tudo.
Vou ver preços e ver se consigo postar aqui no FDS os custos totais por lote.

Entretanto e mais importante que tudo: 55 a reverter a favor do Reeffórum. Por este andar para o ano que vem vamos ter outro evento de arromba.  :yb663:  

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Mais novidades.
Consegui reduzir os filmes, sem degradação de qualidade.

Assim de 3 passamos para 2 DVD.

O 1º com todas as palestras
O 2º com todas as Q&A e Photos.

A grande novidade é os filmes terem agora capítulos. Assim se só quiserem ver uma parte da conferência é só saltar para o cápítulo desejado.

Boas notícias hein? Juca?  :yb624:  

Entretanto cada cake de 25 DVD custa 11. Cada 5 Capas custam 1,50. As capas imprimo eu ou o João Ribeiro que também já se voluntariou.

Por falar em João Ribeiro quero agradecer-lhe aqui publicamente  :tutasla:  . A capa do DVD que ele fez .... só vos digo. Está um espetáculo.

Contas feitas temos por pack:

5 para o reeffórum + 30 cêntimos para a capa + 88 cêntimos para os DVD.


Total por pack 6.18 / 6.20 + despesas de transporte. Envelope e selos.

Vou começar a produzir para quem já manifestou interesse pelo que peço que me começem a mandar por mp as moradas. atenção, não me mandem para mais lado nenhum que não seja por mp senão vou começar a ter trabalho em gerir isso tudo.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

P.S: Juca, não queres meter este post como "sticky"? para não se perder e todos os que quiserem poderem ter acesso a estas palestras?

P.S.2: Os WMV estavam em condições para poderem ser publicados?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Rui.

Também estou interessado num pack.

Enviei mp.

Abraços e obrigado.

----------


## Mauricio Pereira

Gostaria de receber os 3 CD's
Podia-me enviá-los via CTT e à cobrança para:
Maurício Pereira
Nemo e Companhia
Loja 7,8
Edificio  Jardins do Caniço 
9125-014 CANIÇO

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola
sai uma triologia aqui pro barao   :Admirado:   :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Boas Rui.

Estou interessado num pack.

Enviei mp.

Abraços e obrigado.

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

também quero os 3 , eu moro ao pé do hospital do montijo manda-me um email a combinar . ( rodriguesricardo @msn.com ).

----------


## Pedro Resendes

boas á possibilidade de comprar os dvds  na exposalao batalha ? assim aproveitava e comprava os dvds visto tar ai por essa altura
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

tambem quero um pack. Dá para mandar por correio à cobrança? se não der diz quanto fica tudo e para onde faço transferencia.

Cumps

Rui Nunes

----------


## CORALSEA

Também quero uma para mim.
E preciso que enviem para o porto.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá Rui,

Parabéns pelo teu excelente trabalho!

Tb quero um kit.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Ok. ponto de situação.

Não tenho tido muito tempo. Hoje à noite coloco aqui a lista actualizada das pessoas que pediram a "triologia" que agora é só "duologia"  :yb624:   :yb624: .

Vou colocar também os preços finais e NIB.

Este fim-de-semana vou para o estrangeiro mas vou já começar a gravar os DVD e vou enviá-los no fim-de-semana de 25/26. 

Entretanto tenho que me encontrar com o João Ribeiro por causa das capas.

Por falar em capas ... que tal? 



Parabéns, faz favor de os endereçar ao João Ribeiro.

Quando a mim, a capa tá um espetáculo  :SbOk:   :Palmas:  

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Já agora, ao Júlio não peço que ele tem a versão original que estava um pouco manhosa.

Mas peço ao Ricardo Rodrigues que já viu os DVD que expresse a sua opinião.
Pode ser que assim mais pessoas decidam a adquirir a recordação deste grande marco na aquariofilia portuguesa.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas, 

Conforme prometido aqui vai:

A "triologia" (e só se pode chamar assim porque são três os ilustres) são só 2 DVDs.
Tal como já tinha referido consegui aumentar a qualidade reduzindo o espaço. É uma questão de "try and fail".

Total por pack 6.20€ (arredondado. Revertem 0,02€ por direitos de autor  :yb624: ) + despesas de transporte.

Transporte:
Nacional Verde - chega de um dia para o outro: 1,5€
Internacional Verde - chega num prazo de 5 dias: 3,2€

Nomes registados:

António Paes
Luís Carrilho
Carlos Jorge
José Alves
Ricardo Santos
Susana Teixeira
Ingo Barão
Ricardo Sousa
Pedro Pacheco
Exoreef
Paulo Santos
Roberto Pacheco 
Maurício Pereira
Ricardo Rodriguez
Luís Marçal
João Paulo Matias
Heitor Simões
Paulo J. Simões

18 inscrições que dá um total de 90€ a reverter a favor do Reeffórum.

O meu NIB: 0033 000000175415383 05

No entanto só poderei começar a gravar os DVD no Fim de semana de 25/26 de novembro, pelo que só enviarei na 2ª ou 3ª seguinte.

Júlio, vou enviar-te 4 novas cópias. OK?
João Monteiro e João Ribeiro, já tenho aqui as vossas. Temos que combinar pelo menos um café para vos entregar isto.

Abraços,

E obrigado pela vossa participação.

R(\/)G

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Esqueceste-te de mim  :yb620:  

Também quero um pack. Confirma-me para eu fazer a transferência.

Abraço

Rui Nunes

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Rui aceitas paypal ? Posso pagar em dollares {USA} e se sim podes fazer a conversao ?

Thanx :Olá:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Desculpa Rui Silveira Nunes. Eu não me esqueci de ti. Apontei aqui no papel, mas não passei na mensagem. Sorry.

Roberto, desculpa mas não tenho conta no Paypal.

Se o Júlio não se importar fazias o pagamento directo ao Reeffórum que eu depois abato naquilo que tiver que transferir.

Júlio? Pode ser?

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Julio Macieira

Amigo Rui

 :SbRiche: Dinheiro nem que viesse da China  :yb624: 

Tranquilo Roberto. Ou o Rui, ou eu, eles vão chegar por ai.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Actualização vai começar a ser feita nest post específico. para não estar sempre a criar post's novos.

Encomendas:

01 - António Paes Pago - 7,7€ - Enviado
02 - Luís Carrilho Pago - 10€  - Enviado
03 - Carlos Jorge Pago - 10€  - Enviado
04 - José Alves Pago - 10€  - Enviado
05 - Ricardo Santos Pago - 10€ - Enviado
05 - Susana Teixeira
07 - Ingo Barão
08 - Ricardo Sousa Pago - 10€  - Enviado
09 - Pedro Pacheco
10 - Exoreef Pago - 10€  - Enviado
11 - Paulo Santos Pago - 10€  - Enviado
12 - Roberto Pacheco Pago em USD
13 - Maurício Pereira Pago - 10€ - Enviado
14 - Ricardo Rodriguez
15 - Luís Marçal Pago - 10€ - Enviado
16 - João Paulo Matias
17 - Heitor Simões Pago - 10€  - Enviado
18 - Paulo J. Simões
19 - Rui Silveira Nunes Pago - 10€ - Enviado
20 - José Francisco Duarte
21 - Bruno Quinzico Pago - 7,7€ - Enviado

Notas:
Os DVD só serão enviados dia 27 ou 28.
O nosso colega (passo a expressão) *Carlos Jorge* transferiu 10€ que representa 2,3€ a mais sobre o preço de capa. Este valor reverte a favor do Reeffórum.
O nosso colega (passo a expressão) *Luís Marçal* transferiu 10€ que representa 2,3€ a mais sobre o preço de capa. Este valor reverte a favor do Reeffórum.
O nosso colega (passo a expressão) *Maurício Pereira* transferiu 10€ que representa 2,3€ a mais sobre o preço de capa. Este valor reverte a favor do Reeffórum.
O nosso colega (passo a expressão) *Heitor Simões* transferiu 10€ que representa 2,3€ a mais sobre o preço de capa. Este valor reverte a favor do Reeffórum.
O nosso colega (passo a expressão) *José Alves* transferiu 10€ que representa 2,3€ a mais sobre o preço de capa. Este valor reverte a favor do Reeffórum.
O nosso colega (passo a expressão) *Rui Silveira Nunes* transferiu 10€ que representa 2,3€ a mais sobre o preço de capa. Este valor reverte a favor do Reeffórum.
O nosso colega (passo a expressão) *Ricardo Santos* transferiu 10€ que representa 2,3€ a mais sobre o preço de capa. Este valor reverte a favor do Reeffórum.
O nosso colega (passo a expressão) *Paulo Santos* transferiu 10€ que representa 2,3€ a mais sobre o preço de capa. Este valor reverte a favor do Reeffórum.
O nosso colega (passo a expressão) *Luís Carrilho* transferiu 10€ que representa 2,3€ a mais sobre o preço de capa. Este valor reverte a favor do Reeffórum.
O nosso colega (passo a expressão) *Ricardo Sousa* transferiu 10€ que representa 2,3€ a mais sobre o preço de capa. Este valor reverte a favor do Reeffórum.
O nosso colega (passo a expressão) *ExoReef* transferiu 10€ que representa 2,3€ a mais sobre o preço de capa. Este valor reverte a favor do Reeffórum.


Valor actual a entregar ao fórum: *65€ + 25,3€ + 20USD* 


Roberto Pacheco, com a autorização do Júlio agradeço-te então que efectues o pagamento por paypal ao Reeffórum que eu envio os DVD. Lembro-te apenas que o compromisso dos nossos CTT é demorar 5 dias úteis.


Abraços,

R(\/)G

Editado 10.Dez.2006 às 21:57h

----------


## Luis Marçal

Rui,

Acabei de efectuar uma transferencia de 10.

Envio a minha morada por MP.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Roberto Pacheco, com a autorização do Júlio agradeço-te então que efectues o pagamento por paypal ao Reeffórum que eu envio os DVD. Lembro-te apenas que o compromisso dos nossos CTT é demorar 5 dias úteis.


Rui para enviar pagamento preciso do e-mail da conta de paypal.




> Tranquilo Roberto. Ou o Rui, ou eu, eles vão chegar por ai.


Thank you, patrao !

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas

Roberto, aqui tens.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ghlight=paypal

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Rui,

também quero os DVD. Vou proceder à transferência. 
Mando um MP com a minha morada.

Um abraço e muito obrigado por te disponibilizares para possibilitar a outros membros (que não puderam estar no evento) a aprender algo.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Julio ja fiz pagamento por favor avisa se ja recebeste.

Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Lindo  :SbOk: 

Registado, 20USD

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Já fiz o pagamento 10 com a referencia RUIFNDVD.

Confirma

----------


## Mauricio Pereira

Efectuei, hoje o depósito na conta - 10 
Agência Millenium - bcp  CANIÇO

Maurício Pereira

----------


## Duarte Araujo

fico com os DVD´s e vou fazer a transferencia

----------


## José Alves

Olá Rui  :Olá:  

Efectuei ontem a respectiva transferência. A morada já enviei-te por mp.

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

Rui tve cá a pensar , não dava para nos encontrarmos visto eu e tu morarmos no montijo . pagáva-te em dinheiro seria mais fáçil para mim , fico á espera de resposta mas na proxima semana não vou estar no montijo porque vou á covilhã a semana toda pelo que ficaria para a outra semana.  :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Tópico actualizado.

Aos membros Rui Silveira Nunes, Duarte Araújo, José Alves e Ricardo Rodriguez:

Devem ter feito a TRF de outro banco que não o BCP pois ainda não recebi, mas de qualquer maneira os vossos "lotes" serão gravados no próximo FDS.

Ricardo Rodriguez, por mim tudo bem. Se quiseres apita e vais lá buscá-los.

No entanto aviso que no dia 9 de Dezembro deixo de estar no Montijo.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

> Boas,
> 
> Tópico actualizado.
> 
> Aos membros Rui Silveira Nunes, Duarte Araújo, José Alves e Ricardo Rodriguez:
> 
> Devem ter feito a TRF de outro banco que não o BCP pois ainda não recebi, mas de qualquer maneira os vossos "lotes" serão gravados no próximo FDS.
> 
> Ricardo Rodriguez, por mim tudo bem. Se quiseres apita e vais lá buscá-los.
> ...



Fiz TRF da Caixa Geral de Depósitos, se quiseres posso mandar comprovativo

----------


## José Alves

> Boas,
> 
> Tópico actualizado.
> 
> Aos membros Rui Silveira Nunes, Duarte Araújo, José Alves e Ricardo Rodriguez:
> 
> Devem ter feito a TRF de outro banco que não o BCP pois ainda não recebi, mas de qualquer maneira os vossos "lotes" serão gravados no próximo FDS.
> 
> Ricardo Rodriguez, por mim tudo bem. Se quiseres apita e vais lá buscá-los.
> ...


Sim, é verdade! Fiz a transferência Nº 00180, conta BBVA, no passado dia 2006/11/16 pelas 20.43 h.
Se houver alguma dúvida, poderei mandar comprovativo.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Rui, Acabei de fazer o pagamento do meu Pack 10 

Morada para envio 

HPI Informática Lda.
A/C Heitor Simões
Apartado 147
3100-462 Pombal

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

rui reçebeste o meu email com o meu n- de telemovel , não sei como te contactar por isso enviei o email . ( se calhar não sabias que éra eu mas aqui fica o meu email para combinarmos aonde é que nos encontramos )               ( rodriguesricardo@msn.com )

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Ricardo Rodriguez, estou fora do país. Só voltarei na próxima 6ª a Portugal.
Tenho o telefone desligado a maior parte do tempo pois estou em formação.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

Ok rui mas eu não sei o teu n- de telefone , quando voltares dá-me um toque para nos encontrarmos , faz boa viagem de regresso  :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Santos

Txfr efectuada, a confirmação enviei por mail e a morada por mp.

Abraço.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas.

Tenho então o tópico actualizado.
Comecei agora a queimar 11 cópias.
Entre segunda e terça feira contem com elas no correio.

Ver só se consigo imprimir as capas ou encontrar-me com o João Ribeiro na 2ª.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Rui,
Tanbem já fiz a transferencia:



Já tinha enviado a minha morada por MP,mas de qq modo deixo-a de novo:Praceta Quinta do Serrado da Igreja nº5-1ºB Amora.
Cod. Postal 2845-437Amora.
Um abraço Rui.

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Boas Rui,

Já fiz a transferencia. (junto comprovativo)

A morada:

R. Raúl Brandão 11, 3ºA
2810-122 Feijó - Almada

Obrigado e bom trabalho,

Ricardo Sousa

----------


## Nuno Mendes

Rui quando puderes faz 1 cópia dos dvd's para mim. Vou fazer a transferência daqui a pouco. Depois mando o comprovativo e a morada por MP.

Abraço!

----------


## CORALSEA

Boa tarde 
A transferencia ja foi feita, fico a espera dos dvd's  :SbSourire2:  

Atenciosamente
André Barros

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas.

Tópico actualizado.

DVD's Enviados.

Para as pessoas que ainda não tem o descritivo enviado à frente do seu nome e que já pagaram, por favor mandem as moradas.

Abraços e desculpem a demora.

Júlio, vão 4 cópias para ti das novas a caminho.


R(\/)G

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas outra vez,

Entretanto peço-vos que à medida que forem vendo os DVD que coloquem aqui as vossas opiniões, para ver se seduzimos mais pessoas.

Júlio, Vou transferir 90.3 para o Reefforum. por favor diz-me depois se recebeste.

Obrigado,

R(\/)G

----------


## CORALSEA

Boa Tarde.
Ja recebi o DVD do aniversário pelo que agradeço.
Está muito bom,relata muito bem tudo o que foi ouvido no CCB.
É uma compra obrigatoria porque ensina muito sobre os corais, mesmo para quem viu ao vivo é sempre bom ter para tirar duvidas e recordar.
Para alem de estarem a ajudar o nosso forum  :SbOk:  

Muito Obrigado
André Barros - ExoReef

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Rui,
Já recebi o DVD e já o comecei a ver.
Gostei bastante da apresentação da capa e do menu de navegação,ambos muito bonitos e com muito estilo. :SbOk3:  
A qualidade de imagem e de som,tanbem é uma agradavel surpresa,tendo em conta ser um video "amador". :Pracima:  
Acho que foi uma exelente aquisição,pois alem de ser em pról do nosso forum é uma forma de aprender com nomes consagrados da aquarofilia mundial.
Se para o ano voltarmos a ter um encontro deste tipo,farei questão de estar presente,no entanto se tanbem houver DVD,tanbem o comparei,pois é um exelente recordação. :SbSourire:  
Só uma sugestão Rui,se no futuro voltar a haver uma iniciativa destas e tendo em vista uma evolução na já muito boa qualidade deste producto,acho importante que se pense numa maneira de se traduzir e colocar as devidas legendas em Português nas palestras em lingua estrangeira,por se tratar de Inglês não me faz grande diferença(se fosse em franciu estava lixado :yb624:  )mas tenho noção que nem toda a gente estará tão á vontade e até mesmo para se poder ver o DVD em familia e com crianças e jovens(serão os futuros aquarofilistas :SbSourire:  )sem que perguntem "o que é que aquele senhor está a dizer?". :yb624:  
Bem,já ouvi o Anthony Calfo(adorei,super bem humorado)e agora vou ouvir o Eric,té logo. :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Já recebi o DVD, ainda não o vi na integra, mas está tudo muito profissional. Como disse o André Barros, é de compra obrigatória para quem esteve presente e para quem não esteve.
De mim, que não pude estar presente devido às limitações  :SbRiche:  que a insularidade impõe, um  :Pracima:  muito obrigado  :Pracima:  ao Rui Gaspar e ao Reefforum por esta iniciativa :yb677:  .

----------


## Luis Marçal

Rui,

Morada enviada ontem para MP.

----------


## José Alves

Olá  :Olá:  

Já recebi o DVD. Já o visionei e gostei bastante. Os meus parabéns ao Rui Gaspar pelo seu trabalho e ao João Ribeiro pelo design gráfico da capa.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Rui


Tenho ainda os primeiros que me enviaste, mas...felismente que ainda não os tinha enviado  :yb665: 

Estes estão fantásticos  :Palmas: 

Estou certo que vai ser uma excelente prenda de Natal para o Eric, o Calfo e o Gustavo.

Quanto ao agradecimento pelo teu esforço, empenho e dedicação, o meu forte abraço.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Todos agradecemos, Rui.
Foi um apoio fantástico e graças a ti vai perpetuar-se a memória do evento.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Tópico actualizado.
Todos enviados excepto o do Roberto Pacheco que não tenho morada.

Hoje é o último dia que vou ter internet por causa da mudança.

Agora só no dia 18 de Dezembro é que vou voltar a ter quando voltar ao trabalho pq em casa ainda vai levar uns tempos.

Abraços,

P.S: Roberto desculpa, mas se mandares a morada entretanto eu envio-te na 3ª dia 18.

R(\/)G

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Roberto ainda foste a tempo. O teu também será enviado.

Abraços,

RMG

----------


## Luis Marçal

Rui,

Recebi ontem os DVD's.

Excelente iniciativa, principalmente para quem gostaria de lá ter estado, mas não pode.....

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Oi Rui...

..e não queres fazer um esforço por aparecer no jantar de Natal em Coimbra.. e fazer umas quantas cópias para o pessoal comprar na altura?

Eu estaria interessado!!!

Abraços

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Eu tb estaria interessado.

Alguém ai se habilita a mandar para o Brasil ?? Posso fazer o pagamento via paypal

Abraços e parabéns pelo trabalho !

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Ricardo, sim. Vou ao jantar e levo uns quantos DVD's para quem quiser.

Roberto, se quiseres faz o pagamento por paypal para a conta do Reeffórum e manda-me a morada que eu envio-te os DVD's à semelhança do que fiz com o Roberto Pacheco.


Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

é assim tão complicado encontramo-nos para me dares os dvd.s , por acaso eu moro muito longe de ti para teres que enviar os dvd.s  pelo correio e ter que ir fazer um deposito ao banco... :Prabaixo:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Ricardo, não sei o que pretendes dizer com isso.
Segundo me lembro disse-te que estaria no Montijo apenas mais uma ou duas semanas e que me mudaria para Lisboa.

Se quiseres podemos sempre encontrar-nos, mas lembra-te que não faço isto por obrigação.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Roberto, se quiseres faz o pagamento por paypal para a conta do Reeffórum e manda-me a morada que eu envio-te os DVD's à semelhança do que fiz com o Roberto Pacheco.


Morada :

Avenida Fagundes Filho número 789 apartamento 74
CEP : 04304-011
São Paulo - SP - Brasil

Roberto Denadai Pullin

------------------------------

Vc prefere que eu deposito agora, ou espero você mandar ? Porque ai eu já incluo no pagamento o preço do frete para o Brasil

Qual o e-mail do paypal do reefforum ?

Abraços e obrigado

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Rui,

Acho que alguns amigos do Brasil vão querer o DVD tb. Você tem várias unidades para despachar ?

Aguarde uns 2 dias, pois ai te aviso quantas cópias será o meu pedido ok ?  Você pode mandar todos para a minha morada

Abraços

----------


## Nuno_Lima

Olá Rui Manuel Gaspar 

Tambem gustaria de ter os DvD´s, não tenho paypal, posso fazer a transferencia bancaria a qualquer momento só basta que me digam qual o nib da conta, vou mandar a minha morada em MP.


Um abraço

NL

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

OK rui peço desculpa mas pensava que estávas no montijo  :SbOk:  , para a semana faço a transferençia e envio-te a morada por MP.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Para o Jantar do Fórum levei oito DVD e voaram em 5 minutos.
Tenho a certeza que se levasse mais, mais teriam sido vendidos com o valor a reverter a favor do Reeffórum.

Para quem já não chegou a tempo no Jantar aviso que é só fazer mais cópias. Não custa nada.

Aos que o conseguiram agradecia que colocassem comentários positivos ou não para ver se estimulamos mais pessoas a adquirir (por uma boa causa) este momento precioso para a aquariofilia nacional.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Boas,
> 
> Para o Jantar do Fórum levei oito DVD e voaram em 5 minutos.
> Tenho a certeza que se levasse mais, mais teriam sido vendidos com o valor a reverter a favor do Reeffórum.



Oi Rui .... se fossem 20 tinham ido 20 !!!! Felizmente que a minha estava reservada porque pelo que eu vi.. quem se distraíu ficou a "ver navios" !!!

Mas a resolução é fácil.... é só fazer a reserva/pedido aqui e em poucos dias chega lá a casa!!!!

Abraço,

Ricardo

----------


## Suzana Teixeira

Olá Rui, já tinha solicitado uma cópia dos DVDs por MP mas talvez tenha ficado perdida algures. Visto ter uma nova oportunidade, gostaria de fazer a encomenda e como trabalho no Montijo, Cercima, talvez possamos combinar uma hora para a ir buscar.
Obrigada, Suzana Teixeira

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Suzana,

Aqui nada se perde. Tudo se transforma ...  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Eu já não estou no Montijo. Mas se me mandares a morada mando-te os DVD's.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Suzana Teixeira

Olá outra vez,
Desculpa a distracção...
Rua de Matola nº 3-2º Esq. 
1800-269-LISBOA
Diz-me como te poderei efectuar uma transferência bancária e qual o valor total.
Obrigada, Suzana

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

:Olá:  Rui eu recebi as minhas copias algumas semanas atras, muito obrigado pela tua disposicao para as enviar, aprecio muito  :yb677:  
Eu ja viu o discurso do Gustavo e o inicio do discurso de Calfo e fui excelente, realmente nao entendo toda a controversia que ouve, na minha humilde opiniao foi muito bem apresentada e fundamentada  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Vieira

Olá Rui

Gostava de poder receber os 3 Dvd´s.
Se for possível envia para:
Rua Prof. Manuel Bernardo das Neves nº4 - 1º esq. 2000-208 Santarém
Envia-me MP com NIB e valor total para efectuar pagamento.
Obrigado e parabéns pelo vosso trabalho :SbOk:  

Abraço
Pedro Vieira

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Viva,

Também gostaria de receber. Já mandei MP.

Como posso pagar?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Srs,

Basta lerem o tópico e verificam que existe já um post com o NIB, valor e formas de pagamento.

Avisem-me só quando tiverem feito a TRF para que eu possa proceder ao envio dos DVD.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Desculpa a distracção, a ânsia é tanta que nem li tudo  :SbSourire2:  

Já transferi 10 Euros.

----------


## Pedro Vieira

Olá Rui

Não reparei que já estavam os dados no tópico...
A Transferência está feita. A morada já dei anteriormente.

Abraço
Pedro Vieira

----------


## Suzana Teixeira

Boa noite Rui,
Também peço desculpa mas só hoje vi em detalhe o tópico...
Transferência efectuada - OP001020419 sobre o BPI.
A morada já está em cima.
Obrigada, Suzana

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Pedro Marreneca, Susana Teixeira e Pedro Vieira, os vossos DVD seguem amanhã por correio azul.

Obrigado,

R(\/)G

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Mal posso esperar...

Muito Obrigado :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Vieira

Olá Rui,

Sempre enviaste os dvd´s? 

Abraço
Pedro Vieira

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Espero que sim. Ainda não receberam?
Deixei nos correios da empresa na 3ª feira passada para ser expedido, que eu não tinha tempo para ir aos CTT.

Deixem-me confirmar 2ª se eles enviaram.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Suzana Teixeira

Boa noite Rui, é só para acusa a recepcção dos DVDs que chegaram hoje.
Obrigada, Suzana

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Já cá cantam!!!!!
Obrigado. :yb677:

----------


## Pedro Vieira

Olá Rui

Os meus também já chegaram. :SbOk3:  
Obrigado

Abraço
Pedro Vieira

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Srs,

Ainda bem que já chegaram. Espero que gostem.
Tenho que vos pedir desculpa por duas coisas:

1º - na 2ª feira tive eu que tirá-los do mail-room e ir de propósito aos CTT. Esqueceram-se coitados. Daí o atraso.

2º - comprei caixas para DVD duplos, paguei-os como duplos e na realidade são simples.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

P.S: Júlio, vou fazer uma trf de 15 para o Reefforum

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Rui, há possibilidade de encomendar o DVD? Estou interessado

----------


## Rui Valverde

Amigos,
Infelizmente ainda não tenho estes DVD´s... mas já agora queria deixar aqui umas ideias para as próximas edições:
Que tal adicionarem filmagens dos aquários do pessoal deste forum?
Podiam ser organizadas por tipo de corais, por tamanho do aquário e por frags...
Que tal acham a ideia?

 :SbSourire:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Rui inda ha dvd's?

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Rui Valverde

Amigo Neto,
Penso que deve haver ainda DVD´s mas não sou a pessoa mais indicada para perguntares...

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Rui,
O Rui que estava a falar e o Rui Manuel Gaspar, que esta encaregue (penso eu) de enviar os dvd's.  :SbOk:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------

